# Measuring Aerosol Cream



## Lozzz (Dec 3, 2005)

How is this possible? I've got the nutrition counts for 100ml of whipped aerosol cream but how can you measure a serving of say, for example, 30ml? 

I was going to put a thick layer over a medium sized bowl of jelly, but have no idea how much this would be in mls. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 3, 2005)

Well - normally a "serving size" listed on a can of "whipped aerosol cream" such as Reddi-Whip is going to be 30 ml (2 [US] Tablespoons). A cup [US] would be 237 ml - and 100 ml would be 0.42 [US] cup.

Assuming that the bowl you are using has straight sides - you can calculate the volume of "whipped cream" by measuring the diameter of the bowl and the depth of the cream added:

Volume = (pr^2) x height (where pi = 3.14)

If you make your measurements in inches - you can convert this to ml:

Volume (in^2) / 0.061 = ml 

Of course - if the sides of the bowl flair out in a straight line, you'll need to calculate for the volume of a segment of a cone - and if the sides of the bowl are curved then you have to calculate the volume for a segment of a sphere.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 3, 2005)

There can never be too much whipped cream, aerosol or otherwise!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 4, 2005)

All right, everybody - fess up - how many of you have taken that can, tilted your head back and squirted some straight into your mouth?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, marm, I guess I'm first in line.  Daughter would have to be a close second.

p.s.  I also drink straight out of the orange juice container when nobody's looking.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 4, 2005)

LOL, yeah, I did drinking out of the OJ container - once - in the '60's - when someone had so thoughtfully put the corn oil in the OJ container to store it - took us days to get the oil off the kitchen wall!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2005)

You actually got it off the wall? I'm impressed.  I would have faked it and said it was on oil-based paint technique we were trying.


----------

